# Stock to extended battery



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi all,

Just put in an extended battery in the nexus. Is it advised to charge to 100%, clear battery stats, let it discharge and then recharge it back to 100% again when coming from stock battery?

I charged to 100%, cleared stats, now it's discharging. Wondering if I should let it go all the way down...what's the concensus on that? I know that clearing battery stats doesn't improve battery life etc, but figured it wouldn't hurt. More curious about the charge cycle. Thanks!


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

lxetuo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just put in an extended battery in the nexus. Is it advised to charge to 100%, clear battery stats, let it discharge and then recharge it back to 100% again when coming from stock battery?
> 
> I charged to 100%, cleared stats, now it's discharging. Wondering if I should let it go all the way down...what's the concensus on that? I know that clearing battery stats doesn't improve battery life etc, but figured it wouldn't hurt. More curious about the charge cycle. Thanks!


No need to do any of that  just charge it and forget it. A single overnight charge should get it completely to 100%

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Batteries having memories, etc, is a thing of the past. Most people will tell you batteries are at their full potential from the get-go, just charge it up and it should be good no extra preparation needed.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Isn't he referring to do this so that the phone knows how to properly display the %? Not necessarily to ensure the battery has reached its full charging capacity.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Isn't he referring to do this so that the phone knows how to properly display the %? Not necessarily to ensure the battery has reached its full charging capacity.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Is it necessary to have the correct percentage show up? Is there any harm of discharging it down to like 2%?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

lxetuo said:


> Is it necessary to have the correct percentage show up? Is there any harm of discharging it down to like 2%?


No sir. There is no calibration involved other than giving it a full charge while you sleep.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> No sir. There is no calibration involved other than giving it a full charge while you sleep.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Ok, thanks! Is there any harm in wiping battery stats?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

lxetuo said:


> Ok, thanks! Is there any harm in wiping battery stats?


No. But it doesn't do anything either haha  it is 100% pointless.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> No. But it doesn't do anything either haha  it is 100% pointless.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Got it, thanks! I remember the days of DX, flashing ROMs, wiping battery stats...those were the good 'ol days haha


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

lxetuo said:


> Got it, thanks! I remember the days of DX, flashing ROMs, wiping battery stats...those were the good 'ol days haha


I know what you mean. I'm not sure where or how the battery stats mess got started, but it has been completely false that it does anything for battery lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jamezelle (Jun 10, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> I know what you mean. I'm not sure where or how the battery stats mess got started, but it has been completely false that it does anything for battery lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


^ this!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

From my understanding, wiping battery stats after a full charge and then letting the phone drain is so that the Android OS knows where 0% and 100% is on the particular battery you have, which makes complete sense to me.

I just got my extended battery. I'll be charging it and wiping battery stats in the morning and then let it drain tomorrow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

hacku said:


> From my understanding, wiping battery stats after a full charge and then letting the phone drain is so that the Android OS knows where 0% and 100% is on the particular battery you have, which makes complete sense to me.
> 
> I just got my extended battery. I'll be charging it and wiping battery stats in the morning and then let it drain tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It really does nothing. That is what it was previously thought to do.

https://plus.google....sts/FV3LVtdVxPT

Coming from a google dev, it has never and still doesn't do anything. No calibrating involved. Just charge the phone like normal.

Edit: Also, completely draining the battery can do more harm than good. Granted, the phone will shut off before the voltage gets below a dangerous level, it still does nothing to calibrate anything.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Burncycle said:


> It really does nothing. That is what it was previously thought to do.
> 
> https://plus.google....sts/FV3LVtdVxPT
> 
> ...


Did a writeup on this a little back. Try to start charging at 15% if you can. Complete drain can permanently harm battery. These are not NiCAD batteries where conditioning them with full discharges will extend battery life. They are L-ion.

f2e


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. You learn something new every day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunarpancake (Nov 30, 2011)

I have monitored my battery % VERY closely for the past 3 weeks. With the standard battery I would be around 40-55% after a day of work with no time plugged into the charger. I got the extended battery and noticed that my to my dismay my % did not change much. My days would end with 45-60% battery left. I decided to fully discharge, wipe battery stats and then fully charge the battery. I am on the first day after this discharge and wipe and I have noticed I have WAY MORE battery % left. I only have 1.5hrs left of work and I am still at 81% battery. It has been a normal day with no changes to my phone habits.

I will update after a few more days of testing.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Lunarpancake said:


> I have monitored my battery % VERY closely for the past 3 weeks. With the standard battery I would be around 40-55% after a day of work with no time plugged into the charger. I got the extended battery and noticed that my to my dismay my % did not change much. My days would end with 45-60% battery left. I decided to fully discharge, wipe battery stats and then fully charge the battery. I am on the first day after this discharge and wipe and I have noticed I have WAY MORE battery % left. I only have 1.5hrs left of work and I am still at 81% battery. It has been a normal day with no changes to my phone habits.
> 
> I will update after a few more days of testing.


It's a placebo lol. Read the google plus post a few posts up. That is straight from google.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunarpancake (Nov 30, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> It's a placebo lol. Read the google plus post a few posts up. That is straight from google.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That may be true however it's possible that doing a full drain and charge cycle can be good for the battery? I don't know much about batteries or the wipe stats and what it actually does. All i know is I have 40% more battery today than I did at the same time yesterday.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Lunarpancake said:


> That may be true however it's possible that doing a full drain and charge cycle can be good for the battery? I don't know much about batteries or the wipe stats and what it actually does. All i know is I have 40% more battery today than I did at the same time yesterday.


Just charge it. Draining will do nothing, possibly hurt it. Give it a good long charge overnight and it will be fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunarpancake (Nov 30, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Just charge it. Draining will do nothing, possibly hurt it. Give it a good long charge overnight and it will be fine.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yea...except thats what I had been doing for weeks before wiping the battery stats and doing a full discharge. Now I have one of two things:

More usable battery, or better battery % calculation.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Lunarpancake said:


> Yea...except thats what I had been doing for weeks before wiping the battery stats and doing a full discharge. Now I have one of two things:
> 
> More usable battery, or better battery % calculation.


Well, either believe the google dev or don't. I personally will.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunarpancake (Nov 30, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Well, either believe the google dev or don't. I personally will.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I am not trying to say the google dev is wrong. I am just telling people what I did and the results I experienced. By trade I am a network administrator and deal with solutions to problems that are not "solutions" according to a certain conglomerate software company. Just because a lithium ion battery may not need to be drained according to manufacturer does not mean a full drain won't solve a problem. Seems to have in my case.

As for damaging my device because of a full drain, the phone shuts off well before any actual damage could occur due to low voltage. So...really...there is NO negative consequence to the hardware by doing a full battery drain.

Lets look at my situation:

Before full drain and stats wipe - 9.5 hours off charger = 40% battery
After " " - 9 hours off charger = 75% battery (current numbers)


----------



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

Lunarpancake said:


> I am not trying to say the google dev is wrong. I am just telling people what I did and the results I experienced. By trade I am a network administrator and deal with solutions to problems that are not "solutions" according to a certain conglomerate software company. Just because a lithium ion battery may not need to be drained according to manufacturer does not mean a full drain won't solve a problem. Seems to have in my case.
> 
> As for damaging my device because of a full drain, the phone shuts off well before any actual damage could occur due to low voltage. So...really...there is NO negative consequence to the hardware by doing a full battery drain.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the only explanation I have for that is that doing a deep cycle of the battery calibrated the battery % indicator.

When I got my extended battery, it lasted 24h before getting to 5% (pre-calibration), at which point I charged it fully. So even 'uncalibrated', it performed very well. And that's not just letting the phone sit there. That was with wifi on, about 2 hours screen-on time, 2 hours music, 1 hour podcasts, some bluetooth, syncs on. If it keeps up like that, I'll be a happy camper


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

This was helpful on the whole because I've been getting 20 hours easy with two hours of screen on time a day. I just ordered a 2100 extended battery so this was a nifty little thread to read. I have to lean towards thinking that full drains could be helpful. Reading some of the AOSP builds one dev said he changed the battery reading from 1750 to 1850 for the VZW G'Nex and that has always stuck with me. For some of us that are using custom roms I have to say that full drains are more likely to be helpful than if we ran stock roms. Google Devs can really only comment on things that come straight from Google. Other custom rom developers would probably have different opinions based on the kind of things they do to source. just sayin.


----------



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

My phone's extended battery will say "Charged" on lock screen, but still show 98-99% on the status bar, after an all night charge. Something in the software is getting crossed... somehow. What it is and what Batt Stats have to do with it, I'm not sure. It's not every time either, so it's not simply a problem with the images used for the battery indicator in the ROM(Tranq 7.0k,l,m,o,p). Just my experience.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Raziel36 said:


> My phone's extended battery will say "Charged" on lock screen, but still show 98-99% on the status bar, after an all night charge. Something in the software is getting crossed... somehow. What it is and what Batt Stats have to do with it, I'm not sure. It's not every time either, so it's not simply a problem with the images used for the battery indicator in the ROM(Tranq 7.0k,l,m,o,p). Just my experience.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Is normal. My stock battery does it and plenty of posts about it elsewhere. It's to prevent over charging of the battery, which is also bad for it. If you were to sit there and watch it, it will go to 100% and then back down to around 98.

ALSO. The 2100 mAh battery would not account for having 35% more battery at the end of the day. The battery itself is only 10% larger if that. Only usage habits could account for such a large increase in life.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

Burncycle said:


> ALSO. The 2100 mAh battery would not account for having 35% more battery at the end of the day. The battery itself is only 10% larger if that. Only usage habits could account for such a large increase in life.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


A clearly different ratio of capacity, the placebo effect, a lack of needing to wipe battery stats. Who's to even say that the extended battery was just a ploy to pawn off crappy hardware on us poor nexus users while the extended battery was where the real love was getting laid out. Whatever you wanna claim it is, i'll just call it gypsy magic.
/s


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I was once married to a gypsy.

Don't do it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Lunarpancake said:


> I am not trying to say the google dev is wrong. I am just telling people what I did and the results I experienced. By trade I am a network administrator and deal with solutions to problems that are not "solutions" according to a certain conglomerate software company. Just because a lithium ion battery may not need to be drained according to manufacturer does not mean a full drain won't solve a problem. Seems to have in my case.
> 
> As for damaging my device because of a full drain, the phone shuts off well before any actual damage could occur due to low voltage. So...really...there is NO negative consequence to the hardware by doing a full battery drain.
> 
> ...


Nobody ever said anything about damaging your device, but a complete discharge can harm the actual battery. Before posting stats like that you should really wait three or, even better, four battery cycles after resetting battery stats. I think the point the Google dev is making is that wiping battery stats is done on its own without a manual trigger, that's all. Its true that if you go from 100 to 80 very quickly, 80-60 somewhat quickly, and then 60-40 slowly with the same usage throughout, then yes the battery stats should be wiped. I think the point is the Android system does it on its own, you don't need to do it yourself.

f2e


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

I had the 98% battery issue when upgrading to the 2100. It stayed that way for a week. Then I wiped battery stats, let it run two or three days, and now it charges to 100%. Yes, the 98% thing has to do with overcharging. But the phone is supposed to read (hence calibrate) the stats to say 100% when it won't charge anymore.

This is off experience rather than here say. Like he said above, call it a fluke, call it magic, point is it worked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

